# Annucapt, ditel, webcontact, pjcapture où les trouver?



## LES2C (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite créer un fichier de prospection et j'aurai besoin de faire une extraction sur la base des pages jaunes d'adresses mail.
J'ai déjà fait des recherches sur internet mais ils ne sont disponibles qu'en version pc.
Où pourrais je les trouver pour mac?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


Ben ça, on va aller voir dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## franckaknin (7 Février 2011)

LES2C a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaite créer un fichier de prospection et j'aurai besoin de faire une extraction sur la base des pages jaunes d'adresses mail.
> J'ai déjà fait des recherches sur internet mais ils ne sont disponibles qu'en version pc.
> Où pourrais je les trouver pour mac?
> ...





As-tu trouve une solution a ton probleme ? Je suis dans le meme cas que  toi, je cherche a faire de la capture d'annuaire (Pages Blanches  essentiellement) sur un Mac.
Merci de me tenir au courant si t'as finalement eu une reponse.


----------



## Yellow Engine (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Il existe un logiciel qui permet de faire des capture d'annuaire de France, suisse, belgique, USA, Canada et prochainement d'autre pays.
Il fonctionne sous Mac, Linux et Windows car il est entièrement en Java.

Il est téléchargeable en version de démonstration sur le lien suivant: http://www.yellow-engine.com/web/fr/demonstration/category/1-yellow-engine23


----------

